# Ambitious young man looking to break into the beekeeping business.



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Jonah,

Welcome to the forum. My advice is to go work for a commercial beekeeper and see if that is indeed what you want to do. Moving to another country and starting/having a bee farm is a huge leap. I take it that you have checked to see if honeybees can survive in Norway in large numbers? I wish you luck however, learn about honeybees before you put your future into keeping them.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Since you know nothing about beekeeping, I'd suggest you take a course from the local beekeepers association and get some hands-on. Once you've actually had your hands inside a strong hive, you will be in a much better position to tell if this is something you really want to pursue. If it is, the next step could be to check out the local university for helpful classes and start making some local connections to beekeepers in your area. There is a LOT to learn.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

dont go balls to the wall right away you have to overwinter 1 hive before you try to winter 100 working for another beek would deff be a huge help WELCOMEEEEE


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jonah!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

All good advice. Dont get into too deep without getting through the winter with one. If you can find someone to go work for then that is the best bet.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome, Jonah. You can't take bees to Norway when you go, most likely. So when you get where you are going to, look for someone there who can teach you how to keep bees in Norway.

What else are you going to Norway to do? What draws you to Norway?


----------

